# 16 Maltese Rescued by AMA



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I received an e-mail form a Vet in Oregon last week. She was looking for a rescue to take on some Maltese dogs that a breeder needed to surrender. The breeder is in elderley and in poor health. I was able to get one of my fosters in Oregon and one from LosAngeles to take on all these dogs.
The foster in Oregon has 2 very cute intact males that had been used as the studs (they will be neutered soon.) She also has 3 adult females and 2 male puppies (that are soooo cute).
The foster from Los Angeles made the 2 day drive (one way) to pick up 4 adult females, one that is pregnant and due on 6-24, one female with two puppies (a male and female) and 3 female puppies. She is still on the road back today and hope she has made the trip without any problems. Biggest worry was the pregnant female being so close to her due date and this is a first litter for her. Fortunately the foster is very experienced with whelping and was a Maltese breeder and show person at one time. So the dogs are in good hands. We will be putting all of them up for adoption as they become ready. Of course AMA can use any donations to help with the cost of spaying and neutering 16 dogs. 
I hope Deb has a chance to share their pics with you. I still cant figure out the new system. LOL 
This was a huge effort to help so many. Other then being very dirty with pee and poo and full of fleas, they all seem to be in good health.
And the puppies are just too cute. LOL Hugs,Edie


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*please keep us updated*


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wow! That's a boatload of fluffs to help! Thank goodness for the fosters and all the people who were able to get involved.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wondeful, Edie! Can't wait to see pics !!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG Edie. How wonderful that you guys could step in and help out. What a sad situation.I can imagine it broke the breeder's heart. So many will be able to adopt some wonderful Malts, so I'm hoping members on the West Coast thinking of getting a fluff will strongly consider all of those mentioned. 
Due with a litter too.:w00t: Wow you've got some great fosters. Can you mention again how people can donate to AMA - I think you said you're part of PayPal now in another thread. Good luck and thanks to all.:grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes Susan, You just go to the American Maltese Assoc. web site and on the column on the left where the links are you will see a donation link for rescue and you just click on that for the paypal . Thanks for asking.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you for all that you do! Can't wait for pics - where's Deb???


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Tell her to make a stop in Sacramento if necessary -- and drop off a puppy for me! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

mss said:


> Tell her to make a stop in Sacramento if necessary -- and drop off a puppy for me! :wub:


No kidding! A stop in Sacramento would be perfect :biggrin:!

All kidding aside, I'm glad they are now in a good place and will be taken care of!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

16 dogs and more on the way - wow! If ANYONE cannot give money you can help Edie by voting in this weeks Shelter Contest - this week is for ....

*AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOCIATION RESCUE FORT BRAGG CA** -* the rescue must be typed as shown here, so click on this icon below and do your share!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've got the pics, and will post first thing in the morning. I promise.

Because I'm overloaded, with the new forum pic rules, I need to go off image cave.
Image Cave was down for a bit today, and I've been dealing with my new little foster (Rex) LOL

I promise pics tomorrow morning. They are adorable. So sad to have such a number coming in at once. Bless their hearts.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, poor babies. Poor, lucky babies!!!

Have fun with Rex tonight Deb. Hope all goes well with his new Family.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> Aww, poor babies. Poor, lucky babies!!!
> 
> Have fun with Rex tonight Deb. *Hope all goes well with his new Family.*
> xoxoxoxoxoox


He is actually getting along with LBB ~ :HistericalSmiley:

The girls, as usual, don't care. Tommy is a little "iffy", but "standing" his ground ~ LMAO

Rex is having a blast. Gosh, he's cute. 

Kerry, I just thought of this. Did you know he's with me, and the adoption did not go thru? If not, you're a day late, and a dollar short ~ LOL

For now I'm his new family. And lovin' every minute of it ~ :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I'm happy for Rex and the rest of the Gang. Just don't give Rex my room. OK? LOL
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pictures. I'll send in a donation to help.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Edie!
June 24! That is MY birthday! Since Lord of the Rings became one of my favorite books, I have taken on the practice of the Hobbits and give gifts on my birthday instead of the other way around. Every year I have made donations to a charity. So this year I want to pay for the pregnant female's spay. Just send me the bill or tell me how much it is. Also, for the next 2 weeks I have a lot of time off, so I would love to help with a foster, if you think there is one suitable for me. Can't wait to see the pictures!

GG


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Gigi, Your donation idea is great, to give back on your birthday. I will let you know what the cost of the spay is for the pregnant girl or an estimate anyway. 
I will sure let you know if we get a foster that needs a spot. Bron is going to be looking at a girl this week that we feel might be in jeopardy. Her mother is losing her home and if we dont take her will be placing in a shelter. I wish we had room for them all. Just soooo many out there now needing help.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*Judy, Gwynn, and Sharon, holding the precious doggies* :wub: 









Aren't they precious. More to come!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*Sharon*










*Now Sharon with two of the pups!!*










*Gwynn* :wub:










*Wow, this melts my heart. I'm in, Edie. I'll do what I can.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They are all so beautiful. I'm so thankful they're safe and I"m sure they'll be snapped up quickly. What a predicament. You are all angels.:sLo_grouphug3: I have to get paid by one of my clients (any one will do before I can donate but will do so.:blush:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent a donation today. Wow! What a challenge to get so many dropped in your lap at one time.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, what a large group! And they are all so precious. Thank God AMA stepped in and came to the rescue!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*awe i want to take one home*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The first of the rescues was adopted yesterday. :aktion033: The little male named Skittles who was the father to all the puppies has a new forever home. He was neutered and had his dental last week, so is ready to go. He is a darling little boy and had to be the first adopted, because the foster home said if we didnt get him placed fast, she was going to have to keep him. He is a total love and sooo cute. Will see if I can get someone to post his pic.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, I can't wait to see the sweet little guy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a pic of Skittles, one of the 16. He's now adopted! Isn't he darling! Lucky family!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Here's a pic of Skittles, one of the 16. He's now adopted! Isn't he darling! Lucky family!


Isn't he a doll ~ :wub:

Thanks Brit for helping us out with pics. I can't keep up with my own, much less all the others. Hey, maybe I'll forward all my pics to you ~ LOL

Thanks again for being AMA's designated "foster picture poster" :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Deb, Arent you supposed to be working?? I would have asked you If I had known you were lurking. The person (ME) needs to fugure out how to post these durn pics. Its supposed to be simple but doesnt work for me.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Skittles is such a doll! He is toooo cute! I'm glad he has found his forever home!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Skittles is such a sweet little guy!! So glad he has a good home now!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's adorable,:wub: can't wait to hear all of them have wonderful loving homes


----------

